# Need advice - can I do this?



## CB288p (Mar 4, 2012)

We have a fairly short (~80') level driveway in Northern VT that would be a snap to plow or blow, EXCEPT that it also receives the full snow off of the roof of the house. Today it is >1' deep from just from the last snowfall coming off yesterday in the sun. And, that snow is compacted and has big chunks of ice in it, not light powder. 

So my question: could I plow this with an ATV? We have it done now by a guy with a big truck. I'd buy a blower, but I doubt it could handle the ice and the density of the snow. I was thinking I could do it with an ATV, if I took the heavy parts in narrow swaths. 

What do you think? Could I do it with a modest size machine, and a narrow plow? Or would I just destroy the machine? 

Thanks!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

it could be done, though for your 1' deep snow from the roof is this across the whole drive or does it taper off so that you can start at the small side and work towards the big side? 

are you pushing this the length of the house and have a area to pile it to or does it all get moved to the other side of the drive?

a Pic would be nice to have to help.

off the hip I'd say a 500CC 4x4 quad and 50" county style plow I think Moose are built very well.

though 1' deep snow is the upper limit of what a quad can plow but if this is a roof dump and you can go in small amount's and work it down in multiple pass it could be done.

just my thoughts.

sublime out


----------



## CB288p (Mar 4, 2012)

many thanks sublime!

the deep snow does indeed taper off. And we need to push it about 30' at most. so yes, I was thinking I could push it little by little, from the far side. It doesn't pile up that deep that often. 

So thanks for your recommendation, I'll price that combination out!


----------



## bh115577 (Oct 25, 2009)

I had a 400 Sportsman with a 5' plow and a set of chains for the rears. It plowed like a tank. Try to stay ahead of the deep snow, maybe plow before it gets to a foot deep and push it back further than you think you will need to. Once it freezes up you might have trouble pushing the banks back.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

CB288p;1464857 said:


> many thanks sublime!
> 
> the deep snow does indeed taper off. And we need to push it about 30' at most. so yes, I was thinking I could push it little by little, from the far side. It doesn't pile up that deep that often.
> 
> So thanks for your recommendation, I'll price that combination out!


if you due have it where it taper's off you might even consider a 60" straight Blade might due better the County blades shine when you can get some speed up with the Blade angle to roll the snow farther off the end of the blade.

also on your backward's drive I'd leave the blade up and stay tight to your bank and knock some of the snow down from the drift and then take another pass plowin the loose snow away. that way you don't get pulled into the deep drift and stopped.
as much on your foward pass.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

You probably won't hurt the machine, but depending on density the snow may cause incessant blade tripping (and spring replacement). I've got snow brakes on my roof so I don't need to deal with compacted slides. Without the brakes I'd be inclined to use a tractor-mounted blower/loader on slides since I'm certain my ATV blade would trip too often (Grizzly 660/Warn 60" belly mount). My area receives a lot of wet snow that readily becomes ice; if yours tends to be dry snow an ATV blade might work well.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Our Artic Cat 500 would push like a champ, driver used to put a bag or two of ice melt on the back for extra weight, never lacked for power with a 50" plow. Only bad thing about the ATV's are they are cold (your exposed to the elements) and manuverability can be tough in tight areas. We don't use ours in the field any more because our walks are smaller a 30" WB blower works better, but I have put the plow on it & left it in my garage for my wife just in case she needed to clear the drive before I got home, she has a 4wd Honda Pioletnso she is fine unless we get dumped on


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Sounds like just the excuse your wife would need to hear to justify a nice new tractor with a bucket and blower combo!


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

If you get a big quad with a narrow plow you could do it. I get through the snow at the end of the driveway from the plows which is very wet and heavy.


----------

